# New wineador with custom drawers



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

NewAir 281 with walnut finished drawers from Forrest:



Quality of the drawers is top-notch. Highly recommended. I'd apologize for the blurry photo, but I don't own a real camera, just my old phone.


----------



## Leemack912 (Apr 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, looks great congrats! How many sticks do you think you can get in there?


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Are those the single-notch drawers up top? I've ordered some of those and a regular 2-notch as well, and a couple shelves... how to you like the space? Can you post a shitty pic of the insides of the drawers?

I'm currently seasoning a Newair 281e as well, btw.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Wow, looks great congrats! How many sticks do you think you can get in there?


I currently have 160 in boxes, and the single drawers hold about 30 sticks each (I have two of them full). The big bottom drawer I'm not sure....it's empty now but maybe 60-80 sticks. So the way I have it configured around 340-360. Probably 400 if I really jammed it full.

Would be a lot more efficient with double drawers instead of single but I liked the look and organizing potential of the singles. Love it so far.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

That's why I got 2 single drawers. Ugh I'll be waiting til end of June prolly 

How long did yours take?


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Are those the single-notch drawers up top? I've ordered some of those and a regular 2-notch as well, and a couple shelves... how to you like the space? Can you post a shitty pic of the insides of the drawers?
> 
> I'm currently seasoning a Newair 281e as well, btw.


Yeah those are singles. I ordered them because I liked the look. I wanted a unit that holds a years worth of smokes at a time. I smoke about 1/day so the 350-400 this holds is perfect. I have a 250 count humidor also for backup (holds around 175 robustos and toros)


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome wineador!


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> That's why I got 2 single drawers. Ugh I'll be waiting til end of June prolly
> 
> How long did yours take?


Ordered March 1 and received May 13


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice Mark - I'm a month behind you as I ordered mine beginning of April so thanks for the time frame reference.
On your 281 - I see some of those tabs that stick out to hold the wine racks still in the pictures. Do you need to remove those for the drawers to fit properly or do they stay in place ?
Those single slot drawers look very nice and now I'm wondering why I didn't do a few of those :dunno:


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Very nice Mark - I'm a month behind you as I ordered mine beginning of April so thanks for the time frame reference.
> On your 281 - I see some of those tabs that stick out to hold the wine racks still in the pictures. Do you need to remove those for the drawers to fit properly or do they stay in place ?
> Those single slot drawers look very nice and now I'm wondering why I didn't do a few of those :dunno:


You need to break off the tabs to slide the drawers and shelves in. I only removed the ones I needed to so far. Thanks for the compliments.

The general consensus is the single drawers are bad because the double drawers are around 50% more storage efficient, but I knew the look I wanted and it holds enough for me.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

mark_j said:


> You need to break off the tabs to slide the drawers and shelves in. I only removed the ones I needed to so far. Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> The general consensus is the single drawers are bad because the double drawers are around 50% more storage efficient, but I knew the look I wanted and it holds enough for me.


Well, you've done your reading. I kept seeing 50% thing and it got me to stick to the doubles but I can always change my mind later.
Thanks for the info on those tabs. I've been thinking they need to come off. Looks like they are just glued on - any trick or tips with getting them off ? It doesn't damage the unit removing them, right ?

I did my drawers in Cherry but I really like the look of that Walnut - looked darker in the other pictures I could find but yours looks great.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

Great looking build! Love the finish on the drawers. :clap2:

Drawers didn't take as long as I've been hearing they take. Maybe it's time for me to pull the trigger on starting mine...


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Well, you've done your reading. I kept seeing 50% thing and it got me to stick to the doubles but I can always change my mind later.
> Thanks for the info on those tabs. I've been thinking they need to come off. Looks like they are just glued on - any trick or tips with getting them off ? It doesn't damage the unit removing them, right ?
> 
> I did my drawers in Cherry but I really like the look of that Walnut - looked darker in the other pictures I could find but yours looks great.


The walnut is actually a little bit lighter in person than in the pictures above. I was surprised too based on the pictures, but in a good way.

I carefully pried the tabs off with a flat-head screwdriver. I did need to "snap" them off after loosening them with the screwdriver. Just don't be too rough with them and you should be fine.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

mark_j said:


> The walnut is actually a little bit lighter in person than in the pictures above. I was surprised too based on the pictures, but in a good way.
> 
> I carefully pried the tabs off with a flat-head screwdriver. I did need to "snap" them off after loosening them with the screwdriver. Just don't be too rough with them and you should be fine.


Appreciate the info and help. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

mark_j said:


> The walnut is actually a little bit lighter in person than in the pictures above. I was surprised too based on the pictures, but in a good way.
> 
> I carefully pried the tabs off with a flat-head screwdriver. I did need to "snap" them off after loosening them with the screwdriver. Just don't be too rough with them and you should be fine.


Do they come out in such a way that they could be put back in if needs be?

And do they leave any holes that need to be sealed? I'm guessing not.

Amazing how so many tiny details get left off even the most thoroughly documented builds. Never saw anyone talk about the tabs before.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Do they come out in such a way that they could be put back in if needs be?
> 
> And do they leave any holes that need to be sealed? I'm guessing not.
> 
> Amazing how so many tiny details get left off even the most thoroughly documented builds. Never saw anyone talk about the tabs before.


The only way to put them back on is super glue. They snapped off. No holes though. I pried up the front edge with a screwdriver, carefully bent it backwards and snapped it off. Maybe there's a better way (?) but it worked fine. I threw the tabs away.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

mark_j said:


> The only way to put them back on is super glue. They snapped off. No holes though. I pried up the front edge with a screwdriver, carefully bent it backwards and snapped it off. Maybe there's a better way (?) but it worked fine. I threw the tabs away.


Thanks Mark. I'll be doing all this myself in a few weeks.

BTW how did you manage to get the interior plastic smell out finally? I've wiped mine with baking soda, vinegar, distilled water, and left a plate of activated carbon in there for a week, and it still smells "new".


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Thanks Mark. I'll be doing all this myself in a few weeks.
> 
> BTW how did you manage to get the interior plastic smell out finally? I've wiped mine with baking soda, vinegar, distilled water, and left a plate of activated carbon in there for a week, and it still smells "new".


I didn't get the smell completely out. I just let it run for a few weeks, put in my beads and boxes, and started using it. It got a lot better over time. Never noticed any smell or flavor on my cigars. Now that the drawers and shelves are installed it just smells like wood.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Can you post a shot of how you organized the single drawers?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

mark_j said:


> NewAir 281 with walnut finished drawers from Forrest:


Very Nice ! Love the setup !


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Senor_Perfecto said:


> Thanks Mark. I'll be doing all this myself in a few weeks.
> 
> BTW how did you manage to get the interior plastic smell out finally? I've wiped mine with baking soda, vinegar, distilled water, and left a plate of activated carbon in there for a week, and it still smells "new".


I did the multiple wipe downs with the vinegar water and also the newspaper and baking soda that were suggested and that took care of most of it. In looking over threads I saw a few where guys had bought some Spanish Cedar and lined the top, bottom and back and I did that and now it smells fantastic and I don't have the drawers yet !
Just a suggestion. Cost me about $50-60 on eBay - seller was Gym_Bob_In_Maine and I would recommend him.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Can you post a shot of how you organized the single drawers?


Your wish is my command. Two drawers with 52-54rg robustos, each drawer will hold 30 of these cigars:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice, its awesome that you can get two robustos end to end in each drawer. I'm able to that in my desktop as well, assuming the robustos are exactly 5" and not 5.25" like some manufacturers size them.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Very nice, its awesome that you can get two robustos end to end in each drawer. I'm able to that in my desktop as well, assuming the robustos are exactly 5" and not 5.25" like some manufacturers size them.


Those My Father No 1's are 5.25" and they _just_ fit. Really though, a row of 5.625" coronas and two more rows of them at 90 degree angles would hold just as many sticks.....so if you're contemplating drawers from Forrest you know what to expect.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Very nice, its awesome that you can get two robustos end to end in each drawer. I'm able to that in my desktop as well, assuming the robustos are exactly 5" and not 5.25" like some manufacturers size them.


Okay, so I believe I tagged you before in reference to this in a thread questioning what size humidor to buy, and I believe this was the exact issue, certain models will allow the end-to-end placement,while others will be just short. But then you said you weren't the poster of the side-by-side fact I semi-recall. You might have not been the original to mention it, but I'd *really love* it if I could figure out where the original statement was made, or what that statement was... I'd hate to buy a wine cooler only to realize that had I _only_ chosen another model, sticks would fit way better....

lousy memories... taunting me with half-bits of information

@anyone know what I'm talking about?

PS- Is it hot in here, or is that one sexy wineador? I do love those short-drawers, very classy.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Is it hot in here, or is that one sexy wineador? I do love those short-drawers, very classy.


Thanks!


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

those are nice im hoping i can snag my dads wineador when he finds out about his new Humidor i got him for fathers day.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Nice set-up! Like the walnut that looks classy.


----------



## JargonScott (Jan 28, 2014)

A+!


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Looks great. Love the drawers.


----------

